# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Wie heeft ervaringen bij bavo europoort locatie fjord

## deetjes

wie kan mij wat vertellen over de behandeling bij de bavo europoort locatie fjord ? ik ga er binnekort na toe voor therapie voor borderline

----------

